# Scope Question



## SCKeith (Dec 3, 2016)

What power scope do you guys think would be best for yote's out to about 200 or so yards. Its either gonna go on a 22-250 or 204 Ruger. Trying to plan out my new set up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go with a quality 3-9 or something in that area certainly not more that 4.5 as a low power setting. If you go higher you'll have a narrower field of view that will make it difficult to find a hard charger up close and personal in time. 40mm objective lens is plenty big enough.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

3x-15x or 4x-20x in FFP or 4.5x-14x in SFP.

FFP is always better than SFP as in an FFP scope, it doesn't matter what magnification power you are on, the reticle will subtend the same. On an SFP, the scope only calibrates to one power magnification. No matter the manufacturer of scope, make sure they have an awesome warranty.

Best advice I can give you, do your homework and make an educated decision.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

For me the ideal scope power would be 2x7 -- 2 for up close and personnel and 7 more than enough for getting out there.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run 3-9, 4-12, 4-16, 6-20.......Depending on the gun and comfortable range. None of my coyote guns have power above 12. Most are 3-9, and I seldom take the scope off 5 power. Clarity is another matter. Buy the best scope you can afford, that way you won't have to buy another. This works for me.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 4-12 on my calling rig it stays on 4 to start the few times I have turned it up 9x was as far as it needed to go shooting out at 350 yards save your money and buy a good one the first time buy once cry once


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Burris makes a very good FFP, the Veracity 2 X 10 power. I bought one for $515.00 shipped to my house. At 2 power the cross hairs are rather small but at 4-5 power it fills the field of view. The nice thing about it is no matter what power you have it on the sub tensions or range lines are always the same. I zeroed it at 100 yds and the load I have worked up for the rifle, the 1st line is 190 yds, 2nd is 305, 4th is 400 and the last one is 505 yds. Makes it real easy to remember 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500. Which I think will be close enough for a 6 to 8 inch kill zone.

The glass is very clear and I can't tell the difference between the Burris and the Leopold I paid a lot more for. I would recommend you check one out.

Like stated abouve, buy the best you can afford and you won't be disappointed.


----------

